# What's a quality needle valve I can use inline?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a paintball regulator from Greenleaf and the needle valve is a joke. Can anyone recommend a good one to me I can stick inline? Where to get one fitted to work inline would be great, too!

Thanks, 

Clint


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

You can order one from Fabco. 
http://www.fabco-air.com/products/flow_controls/flow.html

NV-55


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

That certainly looks better than the one that came on the regulator, 

but

Is that one going to leave me wishing I had bought something else? I hear the names "ideal" "swagelock" mentioned a lot.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

Put a dollar amount on being able to adjust the needle valve and I'll recommend one. $40? $80? $200? How much control do you need?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

About 50 bucks would be great! I just want accuracy and stability. If I check by bubble count three times I don't want 1-3 bubble per minute differences. Then check it a week later and have an extra bubble per minute. 

That's what I'm dealing with now.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd get a nv-55 from fabco. You won't ever have to mess with it.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It doesn't look like I can just plug it inline, it looks like I would have to install it on the regulator somehow. Would I need to modify it or something?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

https://www.mettleair.com/store/ptcimg


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

More specificly, https://www.mettleair.com/store/compact-push-to-connect-straight-fitting-6-mm-od-10-32-unf-male.html


----------



## jmelvin (May 17, 2015)

I've been using Parker 003381100 338 Series Brass Needle Valve, 1/8" NPTF Port, 250 psi for some time now and rarely have to touch it. You would need to get fittings to connect it in line.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Oldpunk, would I need two of those fittings and would I need special glue before I screw them in? I am not sure if they need special sealant. Sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes. You'd need two. I just use Loctite to seal the threads.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you! I appreciate it. I set it at 1.8 BPS at the start of this thread and checked again today. 2.3! I will just use the stock needled valve as an on/off valve and get the inline fabco. 

You guys have been most helpful!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Make sure you get the right size connectors to match the valve.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh no! what specific size connectors do I need?

Is there anywhere to buy one already fabricated and ready to go?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think they make the valve and the connectors in 10/32 and 1/8 versions. 

I would suggest you run the valve you have for a while and see if it keeps fluctuating. Also check for leaks.


----------



## OnError (Mar 13, 2015)

The smc needle valve is pretty god for its size and its cheap too. Just attached a couple of hose barb to run it inline http://www.diyco2regulator.com/smc-as1220-needle-valve


----------

